# Maxima remote programming instructions



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi,

I am looking for the programming instructions to add a third remote to my Max 04.

Does anyone have them.

Thank you

Guy


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yikes, that might be hard to come by... 

check the org...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

its reallf fing easy, you just need your key your car and all 3 remotes, problem is i dont remember the exaxt sequence, and if you screw up you lose all the remotes till you get it right


something like get in close door lock door insert key in and out 7 times, lights flash, turn key 2 clicks, hit lock on remote 1 turn key backthen forward etc,,,


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone else w/ info on the procedure? I have an 02' Maxima.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

SpottyJ said:


> Anyone else w/ info on the procedure? I have an 02' Maxima.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I can check at my dealership tomorrow.


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks I appreciate it.

(On my Toyota Sienna it is something like: Key on acc, door lock, gas pedal depressed, key off, door unlock, etc, etc)

Regards, 

SpottyJ


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Try this:

Get in the car
Lock doors with door switch
Put key in and out of ignition 7 times (until hazards flash)
Turn key to the "on" position

Hit "lock" on first remote (hazards should flash)
Unlock and lock car using door switch

Hit "lock" on second remote (hazards should flash)
Unlock and lock car using door switch

Hit "lock" on third remote (hazards should flash)
Unlock and lock car using door switch

Hit "lock" on forth remote (hazards should flash)
Unlock and lock car using door switch

Remove key from ignition 
Open and close door
Test all remotes

This can be done with between one and four remotes. 9 out of 10 people try this and end up at the dealer, but it is worth a shot!


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply

Success = only 9 out of 10!! Wow, I am afraid to try for fear of losing the programming of my one good remote. More to follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

SpottyJ said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Success = only 9 out of 10!! Wow, I am afraid to try for fear of losing the programming of my one good remote. More to follow.


Did it work for ya?


----------

